# Pipe Tobacco Review: Tobacco Galleria Blue Note



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I received Blue Note and two other Altadis pouches in a sampler pack. I was expecting great things, as I am a fan of their cigars. What I _wasn't_ expecting was that these are all distributed under the "Tobacco Galleria" brand, which is a line of inexpensive drug store blends (complete with propylene glycol). Nevertheless, I muddled through them (at least one bowl), and I have to admit: Blue Note surprised me, and still surprises me with each new bowl smoked.










Blue note is an air cured blend of Burley, Virginia and Green River Black Cavendish tobaccos. It is, like most other drug store tobaccos, ribbon cut. It smells almost cloyingly sweet in the pouch, with the aromas of chocolate, artificial cherry, and vanilla. Thankfully, that sweetness diminishes quite a bit while smoking, and the room note is pleasant.

Surprisingly, Blue Note is the first tobacco I have ever tasted that contains a preservative that actually works _with_ the blend. It may seem strange, but the propylene glycol somehow compliments the flavor, instead of overpowering it (I'm aware that PC is supposed to be without flavor, but I swear I've always been able to taste it, oh yes.). If you've ever smoked a drug store blend before, you'll know that there is often an oiliness left behind in your mouth, along with a chemical taste. In Blue Note, the texture still remains, but the artificial flavor doesn't. That's a _very_ good thing.










It's a mild blend, and I have to admit that I'm perplexed by some reviewers who have experienced gummy residue left behind in the bowl. I've smoked several pouches' worth, and have yet to have anything left behind besides grey, clean ash. It smokes cool, with no bite or gurgle, and the Cavendish really shines through. As always, however, your mileage may vary.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Great review, John! I tried a bit of this a while back. I found that the cavendish really was in the forefront for me as well. Green river cav is the best cav out there IMO. On its own, it was a bit lacking for me. But I enjoyed blending it into other tobaks as a sweetener.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, Kyle! I can’t believe I’m waxing poetic about a drug store blend, but Blue Note is a pretty good blend. In today’s economy, it’s certainly worth a shot. As you suggest, it would be great as filler, too.


----------

